
MCPU emulator and ATTiny85 port - stevekemp
http://jborza.com/emulation/2020/09/05/mcpu-emulator.html
======
avmich
The MCPU may be old, but on Hackaday there is a sibling project going on -
[https://hackaday.io/project/169948-lcpu-a-cpu-in-led-
transis...](https://hackaday.io/project/169948-lcpu-a-cpu-in-led-transistor-
logic-ltl) .

~~~
axarydax
OP here

That's very cool! Never heard of LED-Transistor logic, and after reading the
article I know why :).

I'd like to implement MCPU on an FPGA next weekend, so hope to have two
implementations soon.

~~~
avmich
In the project log, Tim mentions another implementation of MCPU,
[https://hackaday.io/project/7669-ed-64-a-discrete-8-bit-
comp...](https://hackaday.io/project/7669-ed-64-a-discrete-8-bit-computer) .

